# Pedal board layout feedback needed...



## norrin radcliff (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm looking for some feedback on the system outlined below. I've used Digitech and Line 6 boards for several years and am now going to a more "old school" pedal setup.

I have either acquired, or am in the process of acquiring, the pedals listed below. I currently just have them layed out on the floor and am also looking for an adequately sized board. I currently own the EVH Flanger and Phase 90, Bad Horsie, and DD-2.

Please feel free to provide feedback on any of the following:
Signal chain
Effects choices/suggestions (gate especially)
Board recommendations

I play a lot of VH, classic rock/metal, some Satch and Vai, and originals. My amp is a Peavey Ultra 60W.

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## hide (Feb 6, 2010)

The only sure thing is that I'd want my delay after the gate, so that it doesn't cut the repeats on the longer settings. I'd also be sure to leave room in the front line for the channel switch. 

Other than that, it's mainly down to personal preference. I like having the OD before the wah, as it gives it a more in-your-face sound. The same goes with the phaser. Also, I used to rock the whammy and the bad horsie together, so I had them one near the other. The sound was really cool. 

Sevenstring dot org endorser ISP noise gates, apparently


----------



## distressed_romeo (Feb 6, 2010)

A lot of this comes down to personal preference, but...

1) I'd have the whammy as the very first thing in your chain. I like to have pitchshifters as close to the guitar as possible to help keep the tracking as accurate as possible.
2) I'd probably put the phaser and flanger in the effects loop as well, before the delay.
3) I'd put the gate immediately after the distoration pedal rather than in the loop.

As I said, a lot of this is purely personal preference, so some experimenting may be in order to decide what works best for you (you have no idea how many times I've ripped apart my pedalboard and rearranged evrything!).


----------



## newamerikangospel (Feb 6, 2010)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-and-equipment/108361-x-post-from-live-sound-pedal-board-opinions.html

This thread was started before the one in the gear and equipment post, but it was a little more active.


----------

